# Insurance conundrum



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Had to remove my chevy traverse. Can't find reasonable insurance that covers 8 seatbelts so no more XL.
I got my 2017 Kia sportage covered for 110 a month through geico with good commercial coverage for rideshare. I did 203 trips with fingers crossed but realized a paid off 2013 traverse is too much to lose if something happens. Luckily by switching everything from American National to geico I saved 20 a month even with added rideshare coverage. Feels better being legit.


----------

